# Maitland USA fliers



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Awesome looking bows. That Retro. looks just like the one I ordered. So when you are through taking pictures how about sending my way:darkbeer:

Bob


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

upserman said:


> Awesome looking bows. That Retro. looks just like the one I ordered. So when you are through taking pictures how about sending my way:darkbeer:
> 
> Bob


These are the old pics


----------



## ac777 (Nov 13, 2008)

Never heard of the word POINEERING. Shouldn't it be Pioneering? Just being critical here. The bows look nice, now if they ever get to my hands then it will be an accomplishment.


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

ac777 said:


> Never heard of the word POINEERING. Shouldn't it be Pioneering? Just being critical here. The bows look nice, now if they ever get to my hands then it will be an accomplishment.


We are doing this right and if that means it take a bit more time, then that is how it'll be. We want these bows to show our craftmenship and our pride. We also want our customers to feel that they have bought a very well built machine that will stand the test of time.


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

When the actual fliers go out, we will make sure to have them spell checked


----------



## wisesteve (Jan 29, 2005)

Can the Zeus go out to 32" draw?


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

wisesteve said:


> Can the Zeus go out to 32" draw?


I know that Rob can get them out to 31" but not sure on the 32"


----------



## ac777 (Nov 13, 2008)

BEETLE GUY said:


> We are doing this right and if that means it take a bit more time, then that is how it'll be. We want these bows to show our craftmenship and our pride. We also want our customers to feel that they have bought a very well built machine that will stand the test of time.


Great, I think it is going to be a very good product, and I am just saying that getting distribution will be a big accomplishment when it is done. I hope it is soon, but I know that sometimes quality takes time.


----------



## Casador (Apr 9, 2008)

*Ya Baby!!!*

Looks Good Rob, with a tip of my camo hat to you. We'll be talking soon.
Jose Lavadie


----------



## francisco (Aug 12, 2003)

*pics*

flyers, umm not bad.
but we need picturessss !! (haha)


----------

